# Cora will be a big brother



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello, 
Cora will be one year old on June 1st and will be a big brother on October 1st  We are expecting another baby boy, this one of human kind. 
Cora is extremely loving, gentle and social but he can get hyper and used to get all the attention at home. I don't think jealousy would be a problem but want to ensure this transition period to be the smoothest possible. Has anyone have any experience introducing babies to puppies? Other than not leaving them alone (mostly to protect Cora), are the any precautions we can take?
Thanks a lot,
Jeri


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't have experience with that..but I do want to wish you a big Congrats on having a human child!:biggrin1:


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Evelyn


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How nice for Cora. I think most dogs think the new baby is part of the pack and love it.
_Congratulations_!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! Some training centers offer classes SPECIFICALLY for teaching people how to prepare for introducing a baby into a household with a dog to make it a positive experience for everyone. Maybe Dave can help your find someone with a program like this among his APDT contacts.

The good thing is that Havanese in general are mild-mannered, sweet tempered dogs, so it's less of an issue than some breeds. But it's always a good idea to prepare in advance rather than trying to solve a problem that could have been avoided!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would recommend reading at Doggone Safe and there is a link there I believe to Dogs and Storks, it's a great site for educating young children and old people as well. Joan and Teresa are gearing up next week for Bite Prevention Week. Lots of good stuff there. http://www.doggonesafe.com/baby_safety_around_dogs


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice! At least one of them will be potty trained already!


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone, for your warm wishes. Thanks Dave for the link, looks quite sraightforward.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations Jeri!!! I'm sure Cora will do great.


----------

